# [ATI & XORG] Gros soucis [RESOLU]

## Poischack

Bonsoir,

je suis un peu dépassé là, je vous explique:

je tourne actuellement en mode vga sur une 9800pro, ça tourne mais y a pas de quoi casser 3 pates à un canard quand on lance un soft qui utilise un peu les graphismes.

J'avais déja eu pas mal de mésaventures avec xorg et ati mais j'ai retenté le coup en me basant sur le xorg.conf de kwenspc mais j'ai quelques soucis, voyez mon log de xorg: http://poischack.free.fr/Xorg.0.log

la tete de mon xorg.conf: http://poischack.free.fr/xorg.conf

Driver ati: 8.12.10

Xorg: 6.8.2-r1

Je vais essayer de récapituler ma conversation avec kwenspc:

* les drivers ati ont étaient compilés apres mon kernel

* l'agppart de mon noyau est en module

* mon USE: USE="font-server truetype truetype-fonts amuled remote stats svg jpeg2k libclamav graphviz xprint network divx4linux xvid matroska \

 3dnow aac -aim apache2 audiofile \

bash-completion bc -bluetooth bootsplash bzip2 bzlib -canna cdb cdr cdparanoia -chasen -cjk crypt \

dvd dvdr dvdread -emacs -emacs-w3 encode ethereal examples fbcon ffmpeg \

flac flash ftp geoip gd gd-external gif gnome gphoto2 gstreamer gtk hal  -hooa howl \

html -ia64 -ipv6 jabber java jpeg javascript kde libcaca ldap lm_sensors \

-mips mod_php mozilla mmx mmxext msn mysql nagios nagios-dns nagios-ntp \

nagios-ping nagios-ssh nagios-ping ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg oggvorbis pam \

-ppc ppc64 -ppc-macos pcmcia perl php png python qt quicktime real \

rrdtool -s390 samba session -sh snmp -sparc sql sse ssl tcltk tiff tokenizer \

truetype unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 videos visualization -voodoo3 wavelan wifi win32codecs \

-yahoo -yaz X x86 -Xaw3d xchattext xface xine xml xml2 xmlrpc xmms xsl xv xvid zlib kqemu softmmu"

y a surement des trucs redondants  :Smile: 

* le drm n'est pas activé dans mon noyau

voila si vous avez une idée sur d'où peut venir mon problème je vous offre une biere à votre prochain passage en Alsace.Last edited by Poischack on Tue May 10, 2005 10:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## creuvard

Ca n'a surrement rien a voir mais déja tu peux sortir nvidia  de tes USE.

----------

## Poischack

qu'est ce que ça fait dans mes use ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## creuvard

Si tu as compiler xorg avec ce USEflag ca explique peut être ton probleme  :Confused: 

----------

## lemouf

Sur le USE flag, seul toi peut répondre.

Bon alors primo tu peu tenter de remplacer 

```
Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"
```

 par 

```
Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"
```

 dans la section "Device" ( le modules agp d'ati est assez merdeux... ) Bon pour tes problèmes de "Unresolved Symbols", essaye un update-modules ou bien tape toi une recompilation noyau + ati-drivers ( on sait jamais t'aurais pas changer de gcc entre temps ? ).

Tiens à propos du noyau, je crois qu'il faut sélectionner l'option 'Allow module versionnig support' ou quelque chose du genre ( c'est là ou tu choisi de supporter des modules et cie ). Voila tente avec ces quelques pistes, moi je n'ai aucun poblème avec un Radeon 9600pro.

----------

## Poischack

 *lemouf wrote:*   

> Sur le USE flag, seul toi peut répondre.

 

J'ai du mettre ça en pensant à mon nforce mais c'était une gourde alors

 *lemouf wrote:*   

> Bon alors primo tu peu tenter de remplacer 
> 
> ```
> Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"
> ```
> ...

 

J'essayerais

 *lemouf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bon pour tes problèmes de "Unresolved Symbols", essaye un update-modules ou bien tape toi une recompilation noyau + ati-drivers ( on sait jamais t'aurais pas changer de gcc entre temps ? ).

 

j'ai recompilé ça cet aprem  :Very Happy: 

 *lemouf wrote:*   

> Tiens à propos du noyau, je crois qu'il faut sélectionner l'option 'Allow module versionnig support' ou quelque chose du genre ( c'est là ou tu choisi de supporter des modules et cie ). Voila tente avec ces quelques pistes, moi je n'ai aucun poblème avec un Radeon 9600pro.

 

D'apres le help non c'est pas trop ça...

----------

## lemouf

Sur le point du "Module Versionning Support" je me suis peut être mal exprimé.

Le driver ati étant un binaire il n'est pas forcément compilé pour ton noyau et cette option permet d'utiliser des modules dautres versions de noyau ( dans une certaine limite ) et il me semble que c'est nécessaire pour la plupart des modules en binaire... ( Je sais pas si je t'ai pas embrouyé avec l'histoire de là ou tu choisi de supporter des modules ... c'était pour dire l'optio nétait dans ce menu )

----------

## Poischack

Ok je recompil donc mon noyau demain matin, quand je serais assez frais pour comprendre ce que je fais  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

L'option "Module Versionning Support" ne sert a priori à rien (bon on peut toujours essayer hein) mais je ne l'ai pas et pour moi la 3D tourne très bien.

----------

## Ey

 *lemouf wrote:*   

> Sur le point du "Module Versionning Support" je me suis peut être mal exprimé.
> 
> Le driver ati étant un binaire il n'est pas forcément compilé pour ton noyau et cette option permet d'utiliser des modules dautres versions de noyau ( dans une certaine limite ) et il me semble que c'est nécessaire pour la plupart des modules en binaire... ( Je sais pas si je t'ai pas embrouyé avec l'histoire de là ou tu choisi de supporter des modules ... c'était pour dire l'optio nétait dans ce menu )

 

Je penses pas que ça ai un rapport. Le plantage se produit dans X et non au chargement du module. Les conneries viennent donc du [je trouves plus le termes, j'allais dire driver mais c'est pas très clair] de X et non du module du noyau. De plus les symboles inconnus sont liés à X et non à un truc ATI.

Sinon pour le problème, je vois pas trop d'où ça vient... à priori je dirais que ton module n'a pas été compilé pour ton serveur X (problème de version ?)

----------

## El_Goretto

Procédons méthodiquement. Que dis fglrxinfo? En gros, savoir si tu es en 640 mais avec de la 3D.

2eme piste: refais-toi un xorg.conf à toi (fglrxconfig). C'est pas en reprenant un fichier tout fait que ca marchera à 100% (problème de localisation physique (ID sur le bus) de la carte différente d'un config à l'autre).

Tu n'as aucun warning au lancement de xorg?

Courage, on va y arriver (un 9800 an agp, ca serait carrément un insulte  :Smile: )

----------

## Poischack

Avant merci de m'aider, parceque seul je n'ai aucune chance  :Smile: 

Ey> je pense pas que ce soit un problème de version, si tu regardes les versions dans le premier post, ce sont les dernieres stables.

El_Goretto> fglrxinfo me dit actuellement ceci:

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

Pour la deuxieme piste, je ne l'ai apsp tout à fait pris tel quel: j'ai juste pris la premiere section qui indique les modules et celui de la carte graphique dans lequel j'ai modifié le buspci car lspci me donne:

0000:02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro]

Et la derniere fois que j'avais essayé de me refaire un xorg maison à l'aide de fglrxconfig j'ai eu le mêmesoucis mais je pensais que ça venais d'une mauvaise config.

Et actuellemnt je n'ai aucun warning avec ce xorg:

http://poischack.free.fr/Xorg.0.log.actu

----------

## papedre

Salut, 

n'aurais tu pas oublier de faire un : 'opengl-update ati' 

A+

----------

## kwenspc

là il tourne sur le driver fourni par Xorg : "radeon", donc c'est normal qu'il n'ai pas la 3D et que fglrxinfo lui affiche ça.

moi aussi je pencherais pour un problème avec Xorg, poischak as tu essayés de downgradé ta version de xorg en 6.8.0?

----------

## Poischack

papedre> nop deja effectué

kwenspc> non j'esperais que quelqu'un aurais une solution toute faite pour effiter de downgrader xorg. mais je vais le faire avant de partir à 14h.

----------

## papedre

Chez moi, la 9800PRO fonctionne correctement . 

Si tu veux, je peux t'envoyer par mail, mon xorg.conf, et le log.

Mais seulement à partir de 20h. 

A+

----------

## Poischack

ecoute je suis preneur de toute bonne solution:

jcabillot <chez> gmail <point> com

je vais donner l'impression de n'avoir que des soucis mais emerge "=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r5" ne marche pas  :Smile: , j'ai un soucis avec le patch 5160 radon fix monitor detection.

Il y a moyen de désactiver ce patch ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *Poischack wrote:*   

> ecoute je suis preneur de toute bonne solution:
> 
> jcabillot <chez> gmail <point> com
> 
> je vais donner l'impression de n'avoir que des soucis mais emerge "=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r5" ne marche pas , j'ai un soucis avec le patch 5160 radon fix monitor detection.
> ...

 

si mais c'est pas du joli joli, tu commentes dans l'ebuild la ligne correspondant au patchage, ça doit être un

```
 epatch ...radeon...
```

----------

## Enlight

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Poischack wrote:*   ecoute je suis preneur de toute bonne solution:
> 
> jcabillot <chez> gmail <point> com
> 
> je vais donner l'impression de n'avoir que des soucis mais emerge "=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r5" ne marche pas , j'ai un soucis avec le patch 5160 radon fix monitor detection.
> ...

 

Le digest va foirer s'il fait ça, non? faut qu'il remette l'ebuild et sons arborescence dasn le /usr/local/portage et tout le toutim il me semble.

----------

## kwenspc

essais xorg-6.8.0-r4 sinon (c'est celle que j'utilise)

parce que le problème vient peut-être de là : les drivers ati mettent tellement de temps à s'aligner qu'ils ne suivent pas l'avancé de xorg. 

À moins bien sûr que quelqu'un ici utilise xorg 6.8.2 avec succès avec les ati-drivers...auquel cas je sèche là  :Confused: 

----------

## Poischack

Je ne suis pas chez moi mais je suis pratiquement certains que la -r4 n'est plus dans le portage.

Pour le patch j'essayerais en rentrant.

----------

## kwenspc

en effet...  :Confused: 

c'est un truc assez chiant ça, que les ebuilds disparaissent petits à petits. 

Je comprends qu'il faille continuellement améliorer l'arbre portage mais ça pourrait être un point fort de garder les anciens ebuilds...

enfin ça dépasse le sujet de ce topic

----------

## Poischack

Il n'y a pas directement d'appel à ce patch dans le ebuild ni dans aucun autre fichier du repertoire.

Je vais essayer d'emerger la version precedante des drivers

EDIT: meme soucis

----------

## El_Goretto

```
# emerge -av xorg-x11 ati-drivers

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1  -3dfx +3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server* -hardened -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls +opengl +pam -sdk +sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/ati-drivers-8.12.10 [8.10.19] +opengl -pcmcia 3,691 kB
```

Donc j'en suis exactement au même point que toi niveau versions au début du thread, avec un Hercules 9800 pro. J'ai même migré de XFree à Xorg en cours de route, histoire de chercher un peu plus la cogne (mais j'avais attendu un driver ATI stable). J'ai par contre fait un xorg.conf avec fglrxconfig depuis 0 (à ta demande, je pourrais éventuellement le poster là, mais papedre te propose déjà le sien, sachant que moi je suis en dual screen).

Des infos interessantes du côté de dmesg, lors du chargement du module fglrx? (à chaque fois que j'ai eu des pitits soucis avec le module, j'avais untruc qui manquait, genre le lien /usr/srs/linux incorrect et pas booté sur le noyau pour lequel je voulais emerger le driver ATI).

----------

## Poischack

Hum je crois pas, resultat apres un modprobe fglrx:

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.10.19 [Feb  9 2005] on minor 0

(la version de fglrx est pas la derniere à cause de mon dernier downgrade des drivers ati)

et pour lenoyau je suis certains que c'est le bon

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour le xorg.conf, j'ai regardé le tien, rien de choquant, le mien est plus mastoc car fglrxconfig met plein de commentaires instructifs.

Pour le log de xorg, j'ai juste tilté sur çà:

Chez toi:

```
(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.12.10

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

```

Chez moi:

```
(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 8.10.19

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7
```

Alors si je comprends bien le message, je dirais que moi j'ai un problème et pas toi... : j'ai compilé le module pour une versoin zarb de XFree, et toi pour une version que t'as pas de xorg. 

Bon, mais ca c'est pas probant. Par contre, t'as une tappée d'erreurs que j'ai pas:

```
(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Required symbol vgaHWFreeHWRec from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWGetHWRec from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86CreateI2CBusRec from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

[snip]
```

Ca continue comme pas permis, et ca tombe pile poil quand fglrx se charge. J'ai pas de remède miracle  :Sad: 

Par contre, il est clair que quelque chose a déconné à l'emerge/compilation du driver/module.

--

edit: la prochaine fois, je lirai mieux les messages du thread, car d'autres l'on déjà remarqué depuis le début, désolé... Je suis out...

----------

## kwenspc

nan c'est normal : la version 8.12.10 a été fait exprès pour xorg 6.8.0 et supèrieur. j'ai ce module et ça tourne (bon ok  mon xorg n'est pas 6.8.2 mais 6.8.0 mais d'après ce que dis poischak ça ne change rien)

Alors c'est pas quand le module fglrx qui se charge que xorg merde c'est directement au module "basique" vga. Ce qui fait immédiatement pensé que c'est xorg qui merde   :Confused: 

C'est justement à ce moment que xorg fait la jonction des différents modules (dri, glx etc...) avec fglrx. Or si le module vga merde on a les erreurs de poischak. 

Erreurs que, personellement, je n'arrive pas à expliquer.

----------

## Poischack

J'ai posté sur le forum anglais, le seul conseil interessant qu'il en est sorti c'est de supprimer le driver ati avec un rm pour etre sur qu'il a bien était remplacé, je vais rebooter histoire de voir si ça viens de ça (oui j'ai réemerge atidrivers apres  :Smile:  )

----------

## papedre

Je viens de t'envoyer ma config.

A+

----------

## kwenspc

je doute que ça marche...cela voudrait dire que emerge foire, qu'il arrive pas à écraser une fichier par un nouveau...mouais

----------

## papedre

Tu peux donner le resultat de : 

```
lspci | grep -i agp
```

----------

## Poischack

Pour la config je verais ça demain,j'ai merdouillé en supprimant trop de fichiers  :Very Happy:  (re-emerge de xorg donc)

pour lspci | grep agp:

ça donne quelque chose comme:

Host Bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version ?) (rev c1)

PCI Bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1)

Je rebondis sur ça:

j'ai nvidia-agp en modules dans mon kernel, je ne l'ai jamais chargé j'essayerais ça apres que xorg ai finis son reemergeage (ça c'est un joli mot)

----------

## Poischack

J'ai fini l'emerge de xorg j'ai chargé ce modules et ça boot *\o/* 

mais tout ne m'a pas l'air resolu, j'ai pas l'impression d''etre au max de puissance, en effet  glxgears ne me donen que 75-80 fps.

J'imagine que j'ai encore un ou deux trucs à config.

jcabillot@fixe jcabillot (127) $ fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

jcabillot@fixe jcabillot (0) $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2[...]

$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                 74432  0

drm                    60436  1 radeon

nvidia_agp              5916  1

agpgart                28584  2 drm,nvidia_agp

vmnet                  28644  0

vmmon                 166092  0

j'ai pas l'impression que c'est ce que je devrais avoir

apres un opengl-update j'oscilleentre 100 et 300

STOP

j'ai redemarrer en modprobant fglrx avant nvidia-agp et c'est bon ça marche (4000 à glxgear ça doit etre correct non ?)

en tout cas merci à tous de votre aide j'aurais jamais trouvé seul

je vais pouvoir modifier le titre du thread en y ajoutant un resolu ... enfin  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

ah c'est chouette!  :Smile: 

Bon ben maintenant à toi Doom3, ET, etc...   :Wink: 

(quoique moi j'ai toujours des problèmes de freeze avec doom3 au bout d'un certains temps, c'est variable. et là je viens de découvrir que la compatibilité avec le programme open source glut etc merdouille quelques peu...  :Confused:  )

----------

## SunMetis

alors salut oulalla que ca sens le "ati est lent et dev doucement comme d'hab" alors moi c encore pire des que je passe mon laptop a 1go de memoire le driver ati fais planter la machine je sens une erreur entre xorg et ati mais je sens que c ati le fautif!!!!

----------

## kwenspc

serieux? tu passes à 1Go de mémoire et ça plante?

as tu le support high memory? ta mémoire n'est elle pas foireuse? il arrive que des barrettes ne soient pas compatibles entre elles, serait-ce le cas?

parce que bon...il a bon dos le driver ati mais fauit arreter de dire que euh, ben que ...ouais ok c'est vrai : il est pourri et avec lui tout est possible  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

mdr: un flash de transmission de pensée là  :Smile: 

Bon, j'ai 1 Go de RAM et ma 9800 pro (le patch 1Go Lowmem est pas activé) et j'ai aucun problème. En gros, doit y avoir aucun rapport...

----------

## kwenspc

 :Laughing: 

----------

## terminou

J'aurai une ch'tite question car c'est vraiment on bordel cette accélération 3D......

Faut il mettre le module DRI à yes ou no dans le noyau lors de sa compile et mettre dans le fglrxconfig le use external agp machin truc à yes? Ou bien faire l'inverse?

DRI dans le noyau à Yes et use external AGP bidule dans fglrxconfig à no?

Car en ce moment je suis dans le premier cas et glxgear config me donne 4580 fps en moyenne.

Ma config : A64 3200 et Radeon 9800 sapphire... Ca vous semble correcte?

----------

## kwenspc

justement le DRI dans le noyau faut pas le mettre.

Tu mets en module l'agp (module du noma agpgart qu'il faudra loader automatiquement ensuite -> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6)

et tu met bien UseInternalAGP truc à no et là ça va

----------

## Poischack

Je déterre un ce post pour poser une petite question: les drivers ati marchent avec les kernel 2.6.12 ou bien j'ai un probleme de config ?

merci

----------

